# Clifford Auto Immobilizer kill switch won't start



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I bought a car with one of the those clifford kill switches that has a headphone looking jack with headphone connecter keys that is suppose to engage the car when inserted and turned. It was been increasingly hard to get it started, just fucking with that shit sometimes it takes like 20 min for me to get the car started. Today it didn't dis-engage the kill switch at all.
Has anyone had this problem and can tell me what to do?

looks like this


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

get rid of it. you have to reconnect the started and ign wires.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Apr 1 2009, 09:57 AM~13453536
> *get rid of it.  you have to reconnect the started and ign wires.
> *


Easier said than done. I looked under the dash and there were about 6 wires going somewhere. 
somebody please help me out here, my car won't start and I have had to drive my 64 to work


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 2 2009, 06:54 AM~13463023
> *Easier said than done. I looked under the dash and there were about 6 wires going somewhere.
> somebody please help me out here, my car won't start and I have had to drive my 64 to work
> *


did you get it working homie??


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

its not that hard. 2 wires are for the starter, 2 wires for ignition, 1 wire ground and 1 wire constant power. follow the wires up and just reconnect the 2 cut wires(starter and ignition)


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I got it off yesterday, thanks homies! 
just hooked up the same color wires.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 3 2009, 10:20 AM~13474143
> *I got it off yesterday, thanks homies!
> just hooked up the same color wires.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------

